# Joseph Prince



## D. Paul

Joseph Prince Ministries
He's the hottest new thing, it seems. In certain circles, hotter than Osteen. I was invited to a friends house to hear him. I Don't remember the sermon but I do recall being struck by phraseology common to some Word of Faith-ers.

His focus is "Grace" but I think it's a redefined and imbalanced view. The reason I post him here is due to a discussion I'm in with a person concerning the 2nd Commandment and portrayals of Christ in videos. This person said their understanding of Grace and Law was radically changed by Joseph Prince.

Shall we investigate? Yes, let's.


----------



## turmeric

It's taking WAY too long to load for me.


----------



## Kim G

*We Believe*

*Here's his statement of faith from his website:*

We believe in one God, who exists in three Persons — the Father, Son and Holy Spirit. He is loving, holy and just.

We believe that the Bible is God’s Word. It is inspired and accurate. It is our perfect guide in all matters of life.

We believe that sin has separated us all from God, and that only through Jesus Christ can we be reconciled to God.

We believe that Jesus Christ is both God and Man. He was conceived by the Holy Spirit and born of the virgin Mary. He led a sinless life, took all our sins upon Himself, died and rose again. Today, He is seated at the right hand of the Father as our High Priest and Mediator.

We believe that salvation is the gift of God to man. This gift is effected by grace through faith in Jesus Christ and it produces works pleasing to God.

We believe that water baptism is a symbol of the cleansing power of God and a testimony of our faith in the Lord Jesus Christ.

We believe that the Holy Spirit is our Comforter. He guides us in all areas of our lives. He also blesses us with spiritual gifts and empowers us to yield the fruit of the Spirit.

We believe that the Holy Communion is a celebration of Jesus’ death and our remembrance of Him.

We believe that God wants to transform, heal and prosper us, so that we can live blessed and victorious lives that will impact and help others.

We believe that we are called to preach the gospel to all nations.

We believe that our Lord Jesus Christ is coming back again just as He promised.


----------



## Kim G

He definitely has characteristics of a faith-healer/health and wealth gospel. He seems to equate physical healing and God's salvation through Jesus.

Read this excerpt from his church's website:



> What is the good news? It is that God loves us so much that He gave us His Son to take our beating so that we can have His blessings without having to work for them. Right now, as you are reading this devotional, listening to a preacher or watching a sermon DVD, as you hear God’s Word, His power is released into your situation, working things out for you and turning your situation around for your good.
> 
> In Acts 14:8–10, we see Paul preaching the good news in Lystra. A man who was crippled from birth was listening to Paul. Paul, seeing that he had faith to be healed, said, “Stand up straight on your feet!” And the man leaped and walked! He heard the good news, believed it and was healed.
> 
> At a leadership conference in Oslo, Norway, where I was speaking, a pastor there shared how a well-respected businessman was healed while listening to one of my sermon CDs. This man was deaf in one ear. And when he was listening to the teaching on the tape, his deaf ear popped open without anyone laying hands on him or praying for him! He was just listening to the good news when his ear opened. Now, that is what I call the power of God unto his salvation, sozo-ing him, making his hearing whole!


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger

two things... 
When a dude goes by calling himself prince, I wonder why one would after one guy changed his name to prince 2 decades ago, who is still around, and a Jehovah's False Witness. (This does not count for the Prince of Peace, his name was declared way before either of these guys) 

When a church adopts a simple phrase, bases all their ministry around it, and say it over and over, we must ask ourselves if this is some sort of mantra that perhaps frees us from bad karma.


----------

